
Debian Squeeze is being released right now - sradu
http://twitter.com/#!/debian/statuses/33824790200459264
======
FirstHopSystems
Take my pants off? Why would I be wearing them in the first place..It's a
release right?

~~~
sradu
Apparently there will be parties all over the world after:
<http://wiki.debian.org/ReleasePartySqueeze>

Pants optional? :)

